# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Opuchnięte palce u rąk u dzieci

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Moja córka ma 10 lat i zauważyłam że od paru miesięcy ma takie obrzmiałe, spuchniete palce u rąk. Poszłam z tym do lekarza m.in. byłam też u reumatologa, bo było podejrzenie że to problemy ze stawami. Jednak zostało to wykluczone. Nic nie wyszło, kości nie są powiększone, ale na oko wyglądają jakby były. Byłam z tym też u  alergolog a i wykonałam testy i wyszło niewielkie uczulenie na pyłki. Dlatego mam pytanie do specjalisty czy przyczyną może być alergia?Słyszałam o testach skórnych płatkowe-kontaktowe. Co o nich sadzicie, czy zdiagnozują chorobę?
Proszę o pomoc.,.

----------

